# Play TiVo Opening animation video



## sjsaleem (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello

I downloaded the TiVo opening animation video from youtube and placed in sdcard and was able to run from adb shell command.
adb shell am start -a android.intent.action.VIEW -d file:///sdcard/TiVo.mp4 -t video/mp4"

Trying to make it work with button mapper. Even upgraded to pro and tried the above shell command with scripts but it didn't work.

Can anybody know if this is possible or can the video be replaced with bootanimation files?


----------

